# B/G



## santino (Jan 24, 2005)

yes, this is correct, B/G (Black & Green) 
for all of you who are tired of B/W  

I'll start 

*Unfortunately the starting link is broken now *


----------



## Picksure (Feb 25, 2005)

.







.


----------



## LittleMan (Feb 25, 2005)

Edited due to broken link


----------



## santino (Feb 26, 2005)

it def. counts


----------



## Kent Frost (Feb 27, 2005)

These are all looking like something from The Matrix. ;-)


----------



## DarkEyes (Mar 2, 2005)




----------



## lopix (Mar 18, 2005)




----------



## PrecociousEmber (Apr 17, 2005)




----------



## BarbM (Apr 19, 2005)

OK, here ya go...


----------



## ksmattfish (Apr 19, 2005)

Edited due to broken link


----------



## LaFoto (Nov 23, 2005)

Maybe these go?
(And I did not just leave the side part of this barn out when I applied the selective colouring on the GREEN beams, no: on that side the beams are selectively chosen for "colour", only was that side with BLACK beams):






And here another selective colouring pic, photo black and white, car black and the required (for this thread) green


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 24, 2005)

I don't know if this one fits here, but anyways. Here's my friend Sam, looking all menacing... but he's a nice guy


----------



## digital flower (Nov 24, 2005)

Alexandra, thats cool. I liked how you left the grass and the trees green.

Here is a picture of a fishing boat in Padstow, Cornwall.


----------



## digital flower (Nov 30, 2005)




----------



## jadin (Dec 6, 2005)




----------

